# Help with memorization



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2010)

I watched badmephistos video for execution but I'm stuck on memorization. For edges I use letters a-x for every edge sticker on the cube butfor corners I have no method. Also can you give me the next steps. After I reach a certain average what method should I learn. Thanks


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 13, 2010)

Use a-x for corners too. No reason why you can't use the same memo method for both parts. Or just use visual memo. Just learn M2 edges and either Classic Pochmann or 3OP corners, and you'll do just fine. Learn BH once you're really serious about BLD.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2010)

I use letters for edges and CO CP visually in two steps. It's not that hard. All it takes is a little practice. I cut my average down from 4-5 minutes to 3-4 minutes just by practicing one day of 30 solves.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 14, 2010)

can u explain or provide link visually. Whats CO CP. ANd also can you give me memorization tips fro the long sequences


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2010)

Visual is literally remembering where the pieces/stickers are by sort of imagining the cube in your head, and the route that the cycle takes round it.
*C*orner *O*rientation
*C*orner *P*ermutation
If you're using letters then make the letters into words and make senteces out of them. You could even place them in an imaginary room to help you recall later. These sort of sentences shouldn't really be needed for 3bld though because it's so short term


----------

